

Networking Effectively at Startup Events - DateWill
http://www.datewill.com/networking-effectively/

======
AnnaHoang
Very helpful. Good point on networking with a purpose

------
nodata
sockpuppets? Flagged.

------
shahtcaller
great post on social dynamics at play during networking events

------
indiracer
some very obvious stuff but well put

